
'Clone Zone' Is an Easy Tool for Building Fake Websites - jonbaer
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/clone-zone-is-an-easy-tool-for-building-fake-websites
======
alicek
Clone Zone is also a chain of gay sex shops in England. A true lesson in
Googling your potential project name before settling on it.

~~~
DanBC
Not as bad as Stormfront. Not the white nationalist neo-nazi organisation, but
the Apple reseller.

~~~
seivan
Unrelated, but funny
[http://www.reddit.com/r/stormfrontorsjw](http://www.reddit.com/r/stormfrontorsjw)
sometimes... it's really hard.

------
herbig
I think this thing is awesome. The amount of gullibility online / Facebook is
insane, and this will either increase it, or teach people to be incredibly
more skeptical. I'm hoping the latter.

Here's one I made in 5 minutes:
[http://www.nytimes.com.clonezone.link/apple_watch_drone_stri...](http://www.nytimes.com.clonezone.link/apple_watch_drone_strikes)

------
sarciszewski
Is this going to be included on a DVD in a new book: Phishing Campaigns for
Dummies?

------
bernadus_edwin
I dont understand what this is for. Chrome can save the page, include all the
images

~~~
namuol
Does chrome automatically upload it to a place and provide inline editability
so you can share it?

~~~
pearjuice
Developer Tools is pretty good. All what's left is uploading it to a place.

~~~
TuringTest
So, the primary function that makes Clone Zone worthwile to non-programmers is
missing in Developer Tools?

~~~
RIMR
Yup, the entire project is a failure... /s

------
helyka
What happens when this is used to clone a bank website for nefarious purposes?

------
equil
The service breaks if you input itself (clonezone.link) or the creator's site
(4real.io). Seems reasonable to assume that it ignores javascript, which
excludes a fair amount of modern webpages.

